

Using Facebook and LinkedIn Ads to Intelligently "Poach" Employees - ssazesh
http://sososazesh.com/using-facebook-and-linkedin-ads-to-intelligently-poach-employees/

======
activepeanut
Great way to get around anti-discrimination laws. Only advertise jobs to
people who's profile fits your discriminatory criterias.

